# Moose Plow and Honda Rubicon Exceeded Expectations



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post. Even though I have been a long time lurker, this board helped me to make an important decision - that when enacted has made me very happy.

A little about me and the quandary I was presented with in 2007:

My Father rand I have a practice together in Northeast Ohio. Last year (from January through April 4th) we got dumped on by endless snow falls. Each morning we woke to 4 to 6 inches of snow. Some days, up to 2 feet. My dad is a very busy Chiropractor and our parking lot became the central focus of discussion. Why? Because we could not (for the life of us) get the plowman to show up on time. This was not to big of a problem in the past, but had slowly crept into a big one over the 2006-2007 season.

We decided to take matters into our own hand for the 2008 snow season.

I felt like we had literally studied every forum and news site to make an informed decision on a plow setup. However, we kept coming back here for answers. To this forums credit and it members, it helped us make our decision (more focused, easier, and clear).

I never in a million years thought an ATV could plow sufficiently. I thought that's what a pickup was for. However, the enthusiasm of some of the members here got me thinking. It could do the job.

Here is what I learned. An ATV has less maintenance. Can get into tighter places. But is not a cure all.

Things that most members agree with:
1) 60" plow
2) 4 wheel drive
3) stock tires 
4) 500 cc and up is preferable
5) any of the top brands of ATV will do the job

After watching youtube videos of people using an ATV for plowing we were hooked.

I was also glad to see Honda made a good ATV (by your reviews and Highlifter). I own a Honda Element and Pilot, so one more Honda can't hurt.

The real tuff decision was what plow to buy. I really liked the SnowSport plow. It looked really cool in the youtube video. But the dealer told me I would really be happy with the Moose County Plow because its weight would help digg under the wet snow. So....................

Here it is before it met the snow.

On November the 21st 2008 it was put to the test. And let me tell you - it beat my wildest estimate. We woke up to 18" of snow from the lake effect. I read on the forums that ATV do not do well with snow accumulation over 8". That proved to be false in my case. Granted it took us a few hours to plow 100x200 lot, but it did it and it did it with relative ease. It just shows that even though I only had a few months of ATV riding experience, the experience could be met with anyone at the wheel.

What was the most fun was seeing cars and trucks slow down or stop on the main road to see me plow...lol.

I made snow ramps along the fence line that were 6 feet high! The snow was so deep that my headlights would go in and out of visibility from on lookers, yet, the bike never slowed or faltered.

I just wanted to thank all here for the tips that led to our decision and I would like to add my own recommendation to the ATV/plow setup.

By the way, it worked great for carrying my first 200lbs button buck on the front rack over 1000 yards through a wet cut soy field.

Man...I just love ATV's now.

Doug


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

did you seriously shine the tires?

lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;649365 said:


> did you seriously shine the tires?
> 
> lol


I armorall my tires everyonce in a while. nice atv man. that will do the job.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

RLTimbs;649365 said:


> did you seriously shine the tires?
> 
> lol


The first week I was trying not to get it dirty...lol. My friends thought I was nutz because when we would ride together I would try to avoid mudd puddles.

After a few outings I came up with the idea to spray WD-40 on the under side so that mudd would not stick to it. Man did I get razzzed for that.

Well, they finnaly had enough and one after the other would puddle swipe me, leaving me and the bike completley covered in mudd.

Now I go through ponds, river beds, mudd holes, woods, corn and soy fields without trying to be pretty.

By the way, I do use WD-40 on my Moose plow so that snow won't stick to it, and it works. I am looking for new ideas on that.

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;649516 said:


> I armorall my tires everyonce in a while. nice atv man. that will do the job.


Thanks brother. By the way. It was your many posts and contributions that were a part of our decision.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bigdoug;649524 said:


> Thanks brother. By the way. It was your many posts and contributions that were a part of our decision.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


no problem man. im glad im an infuence to somebody and somebody listens to me lol. I would rather plow with my quad then my truck. it is funner idk y.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good! I like the looks of the state plows.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking machine,
How due you like the Rapid mount system?
Is it easy to hook up and unhook the plow? 

Next you'll need some heated hand grips.
Also Tire chains are a great thing if your not worried about some scratches of the surface that you plow.

sublime out


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

> By the way, I do use WD-40 on my Moose plow so that snow won't stick to it, and it works. I am looking for new ideas on that


 Try Fuild Film it works the Best


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

StoneDevil;649708 said:


> Try Fuild Film it works the Best


I concur. Fluid Film on anything and it will not have snow stick to it...and it won't let bare metal rust when stuff sits for lengths of time (like summer storage)


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

sublime68charge;649696 said:


> Nice looking machine,
> How due you like the Rapid mount system?
> Is it easy to hook up and unhook the plow?
> 
> ...


Man I love the rapid system. I can remove the moose plow from the ATV with a quick pull. Then when I need to reconect, I just pull up to it and it snaps in like a lego.

Its great when I just need to play or get a deer.

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

StoneDevil;649708 said:


> Try Fuild Film it works the Best


Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.

Doug


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice looking Rubicon, I have an '08 Canadian Trail Edition.....I went with the Warn system though.....54" blade with actuator lift.

:salute:


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

-Iron Mike-;650027 said:


> Nice looking Rubicon, I have an '08 Canadian Trail Edition.....I went with the Warn system though.....54" blade with actuator lift.
> 
> :salute:


Thanks, I will have to check out the '08 Canadian Trail Edition.

I just pushed 3 inches of wet snow over 11,250 sf and it only took an hour and 15 minutes. That included me and my son hand shoveling around the gates, doors and sheds.

It looks like we already have another inch already and they are calling for 6 more after midnight and 5 more tomorrow...lol

Doug


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very shinny! I like it alot. Nice deer. Good luck this winter.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice set up


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

looks nice. good luck


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

bigdoug;649522 said:


> The first week I was trying not to get it dirty...lol. My friends thought I was nutz because when we would ride together I would try to avoid mudd puddles.
> 
> After a few outings I came up with the idea to spray WD-40 on the under side so that mudd would not stick to it. Man did I get razzzed for that.
> 
> ...


I was kind of like that also..

But I really ride mine hard now. I always go through puddles, creeks, etc


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

bigdoug if you like that, then you really need to look at a honda side by side. so much better imo, and mark my words there will come a time when your little buggy will push no more so plow with the storm buddy. nuts deep is my rincons limit.and im 6'1 lol


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

That is deep!

I hope it last a long time before I get the Golf Cart...lol


Doug


----------

